# new ~



## prawn (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi my name is dawn, 32 and my husband and i have been trying for 5 years. we've both been tested and it appears to be unexplained infertilty! as many of you have said, everyone around seems to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. my cousin-in-law and best friend decided to start tryiong about 2 months ago, and is now 6 weeks pregnant. i am really happy for them, but couldn't help crying myself to sleep when she told me. 

I'm told it could be stress related, as i suffer alot from it, if i haven't got something to worry about, i try to find something!!! my husband even gave up his business because i worried about money too much! must sound like a real head case. 

i'm now waitng for my letter for funding for the first treatment through the NHS, which is stressing me out cause it should have been here last week! 

I am however very lucky cause i have a very supportive amily and friends network, although if i hear one more time "It will happen", i'll scream!

anyway thats me! sorry for the essay


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there, 

Well, you've come to the right place if you need a good rant!! 

Stress is a huge factor in IVF and we were told all the way through the only thing we can do to influence things is stay calm and don't get stressed.  Obviously that's easier said than done but I really tried to chill out, even resorting to a bit of meditation!!  Also, have you tried acupuncture?  It can be really helpful in not only making you more relaxed, but also limitting the effects stress has on your body.  Can be pricey but definitely worth a shot I'd say.  

Just so you know, we've been trying for almost 5 years too, also unexplained and already been down the IVF route once which failed in July.  However, I've literally just got a +ive result (very scared still as it's early days) and the only thing I did differently was accupuncture and taking baby asprin.  

You know, I wasn't sure whether to tell you that or not (a) because I don't want to be yet another pregnant person telling you it'll be alright and (b) it's very early days for me so anything could happen.  But, I really felt for you and wanted to tell you my story in the hope that it might help in some way.

Take care and good luck with your journey xx


----------



## prawn (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you for that, and congratulations. It has helped, i feel i need lots of positivty around me at the moment, and talking to people like yourself does help, cause you understand. 

Its funny really cause i know someone through my mum who had ivf, and has just given birth a few weeks ago to a little boy, and because i know she has struggled to get him, you can't help but take an interest and be really pleased for them. mainly cause you know what they have been through. 

i may give some form of relaxation a go, it can't do any harm can it. hope all goes well. x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Dawn 

 I am sorry to learn you have the diagnosis of being unexplained, to me its one of the worst forms of Infertility, I do however know your not alone and that many of our unexplained members have gone on to be parents, you say stress is playing a large part, as shill suggest accupuncture is worth a try as is something like reiki or relexology or hypnothreapy, alternative threapies play a large role alongside westen medicine while dealing with fertility, check out our complimentry threapies board, to see what might suit you.
There are also some good CDs out there for relaxation during IVF, may be worth a site search.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Unexplained ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General~
CLICK HERE

Complimentry threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say hello as a fellow 'unexplained'!!!  It's really frustrating isn't it? I really identified with what you said about other people seeming to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and being told to 'just relax...and it will happen' ::!  I don't mind admitting I've shed many a private tear over the pregnancies of some of the people I love most in the world too.  As happy as you are for them, it can be very hard.  

We actually asked our IVF doc if it could all be down to stress that things weren't happening for us, and his take on things was that during 3 years of trying, we would have been sufficiently relaxed at some point!!! 

We've just been referred for IVF and have decided to go for it, starting our cycle in Oct/Nov (we've decided to go private).  It was a very hard decision and things felt pretty bleak for a while, but having read all the positive stories on this site, I think it's got to be worth a try, and I'm actually starting to feel  hopeful and a lot more positive.

Anyway...I wish you all the best with achieving your goal and good luck with the accupuncture. I tried it for a bit and found it very relaxing.  

Liss x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say   and welcome to FF! 

I totally understand your frustration when people say 'just realx it will happen'   what do they know!!!   
Good luck with you tx!!   

Take care Natalie xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi, just wanted to welcome you and say that you've come to a fantastic site for support and we all know what you're going through.

last night i just exploded at someone as i apologised for not congratulating them on their pregnancy previously as i had just had a failed cycle on clomid and then they proceeded to say to me 'relax and it will happen for you too!!!!' They had not even been ttc and I have been for the past 4 years... I think im past the just 'waiting and seeing' stage   The only people who can only truely understand what you're going through is someone who is going through/gone through the same thing. 

Wishing you loads of luck for your journey hun       

love jo xxx


----------



## prawn (Sep 8, 2007)

Its so difficult to sound really happy for someone, (although it's easier if its done over the phone, at least they can't see your face!  ) My sister-in-law, who got pregnant very easily (even though when she wasn't pregnant after 4 months thought there was something wrong and went to see the doctor!) is a prime example of "it will happen soon". Her sister has just started investigations, cause she can't get pregnant, and she can't understand why she won't talk to her about it. I've tried to explain that there is no way she could possibly understand as it came so easy to her! 

I have to say though my pre mentioned cousin who's pregnant after 2 months, was more worried about me than anything else, which was very sweet.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Dawn, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Unexplained is such a frustrating diagnosis to face and probably is not helping your stress levels at all.
Shill suggested acupuncture which I was also going to suggest. Many ladies find it helps them immensely either through treatment or before / in between treatment. If you find a recognised fertility specialist, you may find their help invaluable. I had acupuncture on one IVF cycle and thoguht it was a really positive and calming experience.

Lots of luck on your journey. I hope the letter arrives soon.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *prawn* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## prawn (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to report that my letter came the other day, and I will hopefully hear in the next few weeks about an appointment at the clinic! Really excited, and nervous, cause I know there are no guarantees. But at least we're moving forward now.   

Love Dawn X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on moving forward hun, keep in touch 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Dawn

'Well done' and good luck.  Hope everything goes well for you.  

Love, Liss x


----------

